

Awesome Inc: Y Combinator as a Reality TV Show? - baruman
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/09/02/awesome-inc-y-combinator-as-a-reality-tv-show/

======
donna
Check out Dragons' Den is a venture-capitalist television program that
originated in Japan.

